# Homosassa river and markers



## jgregory01

Does anyone know how the markers are in the Homosassa river? I have heard that they are not being tended to and may have moved near the bay. This interests me because I am scalloping in July and have only been on the river once. I know there are some dangerous rocks and do not want to find them with my boat. Thanks.


----------



## makin moves

they should be fine there is one spot that gets a little trickey but other than that youll be fine. If your going to be going scalloping follow the crowed of boats going out. Be carefull in a microskiff you have 20 to 35 foot boats running full throttle in 25 mph zones with no regard.


----------



## jmarkklock

> they should be fine there is one spot that gets a little trickey but other than that youll be fine. If your going to be going scalloping follow the crowed of boats going out. Be carefull in a microskiff you have 20 to 35 foot boats running full throttle in 25 mph zones with no regard.


x2

Earlier this year, one of the markers at "Hells Gate" had broken loose. (58 B - I think). It has since been fixed. It can get a little sporty when one of the the above mentioned 30 ft boats go WOT in the middle of the channel where it is narrow. Should be plenty of boats to follow out and in. If not, just take it easy until you get a bearing on the next channel marker and remember "red, right, return"


----------



## jgregory01

I appreciate it. I have heard the same about hells gate. We are renting a pontoon so I will let that go a head of my boat ;D ..... but will also follow others. We will be out there early in the season so Im sure there will be plenty.


----------



## FlatCat

After you enter the gulf I usually go out about 1.5 mi, then head north a little and anchor near other pods of boats.
I don't think Mcraes let's their rental boats go in the gulf, but Magic Manatee marina does.


----------

